

GMail Task List Feature - aneesh
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Google/?p=930

======
neilc
From the linked-to Google Groups thread, this seems to just be someone using
the RTM gmail addon without being aware of it:

[http://groups.google.com/group/Gmail-Problem-
solving/msg/12a...](http://groups.google.com/group/Gmail-Problem-
solving/msg/12a5c41ac1f2c331)

Although it's also true that native Gmail tasks are supposed to be in the
works.

------
ashu
As much as I adore Gmail, some of the recent additions seem to just slow down
my browser a whole lot. Please, please don't make Gmail bloat.

------
apathy
they probably bought RTM... I've been using Remember the Milk as a GMail add-
in and it's fantastic. Why reinvent the wheel? Especially when it's already
damn near perfect.

~~~
pg
RTM is not for sale.

~~~
apathy
He also wouldn't fit into my Gmail window, I don't think.

------
nextmoveone
Shit, I was going to write a greasemonkey script like RTM's!

